# Newly Discovered Diseases or Discovered New Diseases



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

With the various strains of viruses and diseases that have been identified and studied , which I believe if done in a unbiased fashion is worthwhile and necessary . How many who have been around long enough to have heard or seen deer that looked sick or didn`t look good and were left in the field a few decades ago . Bovine TB has been around for a long time and I`m sure that we have unknown yet to be discovered`s still to come .
CWD is either the either the upcoming cervid armegeddon or another piece that we`ll eventually have to accomodate for part of the herd loss. I think the jury is still out . There is enough info on both sides to bolster whatever camp you are in . I just hope common sense makes a appearance when decisions get made . I`m optimistic by nature . Well my 2 cents . Back to my Bunker !


----------

